# June Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (25 May 2010)

Good evening to all! 

With the end of the month now just days away, it's time to start thinking about your entry for the June stock tipping competition! 

The competition leader this month is Sdajii, whose selection *ADI* has achieved an impressive 40.68% return so far during May in difficult conditions! Sam76 is currently in second place with *EKA*, just behind the leader with an equally impressive 39.29% gain. Rounding out the top three this month is prozac whose entry *RRS* has returned 4.84%. 

The stock tipping competition this month is once again proudly sponsored by *Stator-AFM*. *Stator-AFM* is portfolio management software designed to give you total control over all your trading activities. *Stator* enables you to measure and understand every aspect of your financial returns. If you are a casual investor or serious trader, *Stator* is essential portfolio management software for anyone with exposure to the financial markets. From risk management to tax planning, *Stator* has it all. Be sure to pay them a visit and see how it can benefit you!

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have at least a minimum of 10 posts AND an average of at least 0.30 posts per day to enter. You can see your posts per day average by clicking on your user name and viewing your public profile... your average is displayed right next to your 'total posts'.

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted. 

3. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition, as are stocks that are currently suspended from trading.

4. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between June 1 and June 30.

5. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The winner will receive a year's subscription to their choice of either AFR Smart Investor, Money or Your Trading Edge magazine... *OR* a $75 gift voucher to be spent at the ASF Investment Shop (or $50 cash if you prefer). The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on Monday, May 31 to enter.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. 

Every month we have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't yet qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

Best of luck to all entrants!


----------



## Sdajii (25 May 2010)

Very tempting to go with ADI again, but I'll leave it for Agentm this month.

AUT for me in June, thank you!


----------



## explod (25 May 2010)

KRL again thanks Joe


----------



## kgee (25 May 2010)

EKM again thanks Joe


----------



## JimBob (25 May 2010)

RHM for me - although my post count isnt quite high enough, too much time lurking when i first signed up.


----------



## Boyou (25 May 2010)

Going to give CCC another try,

Thanks ,Joe


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (25 May 2010)

TZL please.


----------



## nunthewiser (25 May 2010)

BDM thanks Joe

i just rang jonno and he confirmed it as a dead cert


----------



## son of baglimit (25 May 2010)

death, taxes, and NMS - well 2 of them are certainties.


----------



## springhill (25 May 2010)

BTU thanks


----------



## nulla nulla (25 May 2010)

Is this the month we choose the stock that will fall the least? I'll take *MQA *for June please Joe.


----------



## akkopower (25 May 2010)

ndo please


----------



## sammy84 (25 May 2010)

FRS please Joe


----------



## dutchie (25 May 2010)

GUN  thanks Joe


----------



## Muschu (25 May 2010)

Anything with a 1% gain will do me.  The dartboard came up with DJS.


----------



## So_Cynical (25 May 2010)

*MRE* - Minara .. currently trading at about half its 12 month high with no debt 300 million in cash and making 2 million a week....will bounce.


----------



## derty (25 May 2010)

AVO for me please, figuring one of the gold miners may be able to tread water.


----------



## jbocker (26 May 2010)

GRK thanks Joe


----------



## GumbyLearner (26 May 2010)

ERM please Joe because usually great minds think alike.


----------



## jonnycage (26 May 2010)

ROC please mate

j c


----------



## Buckfont (26 May 2010)

IGR again thanks Joe


----------



## Bushman (26 May 2010)

WCN for me please Joe.


----------



## TheAbyss (26 May 2010)

FKP please


----------



## jancha (26 May 2010)

Oh well guess i'll take ADI as noone else has.


----------



## adobee (26 May 2010)

CTP


----------



## Putty7 (26 May 2010)

NGE thanks Joe


----------



## jonojpsg (26 May 2010)

Since akko took my first tip  I'll have to go with SDL 

Thanks Joe


----------



## bigdog (27 May 2010)

AXY again


----------



## 56gsa (27 May 2010)

CUV thanks


----------



## Atlas79 (28 May 2010)

GDN please Joe


----------



## dutchie (28 May 2010)

Now which one will be in the red the least!


----------



## Lucky_Country (28 May 2010)

KIK Thanks

If at first you dont suceed try try try again !!!


----------



## AussiePaul72 (28 May 2010)

TON for me thanks Joe! Good luck to all


----------



## pixel (29 May 2010)

KIK for me,
thanks Joe


----------



## roysolder (29 May 2010)

well i,ll have another crack at ogc oceana gold please joe.this will be my third attempt at it but get left out for some reason.
well maybe this month i,ll be in.


----------



## noirua (29 May 2010)

UXA please Joe, thanks


----------



## Agentm (29 May 2010)

as no one left adi for me again.. 

sbr


----------



## pixel (29 May 2010)

pixel said:


> KIK for me,
> thanks Joe



Thanks for the alert, Putty7. Scratch that - missed it by a short kick. (Good choice, Lucky_Country  )
Let's try *MYG *instead, 
thanks Joe.


----------



## Knobby22 (29 May 2010)

CFU


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (30 May 2010)

USN please Joe

gg


----------



## drillinto (30 May 2010)

TAM


----------



## Trader Paul (30 May 2010)

AKA ... many thanks, Joe .....


----------



## Miner (30 May 2010)

STI again Joe.

Hang Seng 
I was tempted for PEN but leaving it for you


----------



## condog (31 May 2010)

aam thanks.


----------



## grace (31 May 2010)

BOW again thanks Joe...


----------



## sam76 (31 May 2010)

msc please


----------



## Wysiwyg (31 May 2010)

MEI please.


----------



## Sean K (31 May 2010)

I'll tip Essendon thanks Joe.


----------



## frankie_boy (31 May 2010)

IGR for my first time tip

=)


----------



## hangseng (31 May 2010)

LOL thanks Miner

It has been a while since I played but *PEN* is a real chance from here on in. (I have to eventually get it right )

With the PFS due any time now, June could just be the start. With PEN on a low below the last CR I think it has all the hallmarks especially after the last few days.


----------



## skc (31 May 2010)

SOO as it rhymes with Joe.


----------



## barney (31 May 2010)

*BUR* again thanks Joe.


----------

